
1869 Math exam (image) - ColinWright
http://imgur.com/a/bDGRU
======
gus_massa
Do you have some context? Where is this exam from? It’s an exam to enter the
university?

They use dots to mark periodic numbers, something like $0.\dot{2}2\dot{5}$
[1]. Was that the standard notation?

[1] I don’t know how to write that in Unicode, and I can’t find an Online
Unicode Decorator.

~~~
kbrosnan
It is the entrance exam. It seems to track back to
[http://thechoice.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/03/31/remembering-
wh...](http://thechoice.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/03/31/remembering-when-college-
was-a-buyers-bazaar/) where a PDF of the exam was posted.

Latin translation, Latin grammar, Greek grammar, Greek composition, history
and geography, arithmetic, logarithms and trigonometry, algebra, and plane
geometry were covered by the test.

------
mvaliente2001
It would be interesting to know how much time they gave to solve it.

